# Zambones catfish hole



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Can someone tell me more about this lake?
I googled the map and pretty sure we can find it from Wheeling.
Got to figure catfish in there... but what other species lurks in these waters?
Waiting for that miracle phone call from Cleveland Clinic for a heart transplant and need someplace "easy to fish"...easy access.


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

There are lots of places at the lakes around this area. Let people know when you'll be in the area and we can put you on some decent spots. Depends of course on if you want the sport of it, or just the idea of catching a big fish that was stocked in a smaller pond. I'm sure many of us would be willing to help out with spots and tips.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I would love to catch a nice mess of eatable size pan fish. I doubt I have the strength to hall in a big one...love them bluegill. 

thanks so much for your reply...very much appreciated.


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

i dont think you can take fish out of zambones . but tappan lake is only about 20 minutes from where zambones is. it has plenty of bluegill,crappiee, saugeye. the tunnels arent that hard to get to and can produce some nice panfish


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I've fished Tappen many a time over the years...they're some places with easy access...the bridges aren't easy to get back up from, at least for me.
Looking for something closer.

Thanks for the reply's.


----------



## baby bass (Apr 11, 2004)

if you want to catch fish, fish zambones keith keeps the lake well stocked with cat fish and hibred blue gill there are some huge bass in the two lakes. there very well maintained lakes. keith and his wife beverley are great people they put on catfish tournaments about every weekend.you need to check zambones out.if you have kids keith and beverley will treat them great they love kids and help them out alot if they need help.


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

Can't forget his ponds are also filled with catfish from local lakes and ones taken from the ohio river and other lakes around the state. They won't admit to that because that would be illegal, but I know of several people that "donated" fish there.

TCLARK......When they get the handicap dock in at Tappan, you should be able to get into a mess of crappie. Clendening also has pretty easy fishin at the bridges. Lots of crappie caught there, but you will be hard pressed to catch any legal keepers there. Can be really fun though. When the white bass are hitting, there are spots at Tappan that are easy access to get into them too. Of course I won't say in public on here since a couple people decided to live on the spots I showed them in the past


----------



## morning jigger (Apr 22, 2009)

T Clark cant help at all with the fishing but, just wanted to say from 1 fisherman 2 another good luck and hope ya get good news on your heart!


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

TC....Coming from Wheeling go to Cadiz and get on 22 East. About 3/4 mile past the Hopedale exit there is a cross road intersection. There's a big sign on the left for the lakes. Make a left onto the township road and it's about 1/2 mile or so on the left. It's the old Hopedale waterworks. Hope this helps and good luck.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

It sure does Hatchetman, talked to Keith's brother in law K.B. and he filled me in on the details...thanks ya-all for your kind words and reply's.
I'm itching to feel a tug on the line!


----------

